# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Between a Thunderstorm and a Purple Frog!

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) July 14th, 2017 07:24 AM: Between a Thunderstorm and a Purple Frog!*

Between a thunderstorm and a purple frog! Arun Kanagavel* and Sethu Parvathy Conservation Research Group, Kochi, Kerala Arun Kanagavel is a former EDGE fellow...
The post Between a Thunderstorm and a Purple Frog! appeared first on EDGE of Existence.

*Full Blog Article*

----------

